# Baby rat needed.



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all,
as some of you know we had our lovely ratty PTS on Monday. We knew she was ill so contacted the animal center to possibly arrange a friend for her husband early last week. The thing is we still haven't heard back after several messages, and Mulder (my other rat) is so lonely  Is there anyone in the Cumbria area with baby rats for adoption? So sorry if this is in the wrong section. I can't travel far as am unwell and can't concentrate for long journeys, plus I'm strapped for cash and can't afford the fuel!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your ratty. As to a baby one, have you looked on Preloved, Gumtree, Freeads and Pets4Homes? There's usually plenty on there for sale or free. Also [email protected], their adoption centre, or good pet stores near you might have some. If its just transport that's a issue, have you considered an animal courier, who will fetch one for you if it's too far for you? If you want some recommended just ask, as I'm getting 3 hamsters picked up by one next week, and can give you some names/numbers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

sharon.mackay said:


> Hi all,
> as some of you know we had our lovely ratty PTS on Monday. We knew she was ill so contacted the animal center to possibly arrange a friend for her husband early last week. The thing is we still haven't heard back after several messages, and Mulder (my other rat) is so lonely  Is there anyone in the Cumbria area with baby rats for adoption? So sorry if this is in the wrong section. I can't travel far as am unwell and can't concentrate for long journeys, plus I'm strapped for cash and can't afford the fuel!!


You could try Animal Concern thay are in Cumbria or you have Isamu Rats which are breeders but they could have some kits.

ohh just found another rescue in Millom Amber on 01229-774664 [email protected]

I hope you don't have to resort to pet shops as they really aren't the best place, even if some do keep advertising them...


----------



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

Thankyou I will take a look. I would NEVER buy from a pet shop, hate them


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You could try Animal Concern thay are in Cumbria or you have Isamu Rats which are breeders but they could have some kits.
> 
> ohh just found another rescue in Millom Amber on 01229-774664 [email protected]
> 
> I hope you don't have to resort to pet shops as they really aren't the best place, even if some do keep advertising them...


That's why I put GOOD petstores. Some are really great, breed their own stock, source things carefully, check what type of home it's going to and so on. Like in a town around where I am, there's a great little pet store, their stock is locally bred and bought, and there's another one who thought it was ok to sell a cage for hamsters/mice that was literally the size of a shoebox 12" x 6", so I never go in that one and won't buy from there. It's not really fair to slate them all because some are crap, there's good and bad in everything. You just avoid the crap ones.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My friend breeds rats, we are near Manchester, i will ask her


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My friend knows Izamu but says they don't often breed, or Ishka as probably ly nearest for you. This is the link to the breeders list. 
http://www.nfrs.org/NFRS_Breeders_List.pdf


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> That's why I put GOOD petstores. Some are really great, breed their own stock, source things carefully, check what type of home it's going to and so on. Like in a town around where I am, there's a great little pet store, their stock is locally bred and bought, and there's another one who thought it was ok to sell a cage for hamsters/mice that was literally the size of a shoebox 12" x 6", so I never go in that one and won't buy from there. It's not really fair to slate them all because some are crap, there's good and bad in everything. You just avoid the crap ones.


We've had this discussion before, NO pet shops that sell live stock are good IMO and I am entitled to that.


----------



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks lopside but Manchester is miles away, I really can't afford to travel. Thanks though Xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You must have misread, the links and names were for breeders in Cumbria


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> That's why I put GOOD petstores. Some are really great, breed their own stock, source things carefully, check what type of home it's going to and so on. Like in a town around where I am, there's a great little pet store, their stock is locally bred and bought, and there's another one who thought it was ok to sell a cage for hamsters/mice that was literally the size of a shoebox 12" x 6", so I never go in that one and won't buy from there. It's not really fair to slate them all because some are crap, there's good and bad in everything. You just avoid the crap ones.


There are NO good animal-selling petshops, sorry. No responsible breeder would sell their babies with no chance of following up on their health, temperement etc.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> There are NO good animal-selling petshops, sorry. No responsible breeder would sell their babies with no chance of following up on their health, temperement etc.


Fair enough, but surely breeders can't do that either unless they sell to people around them or they know? Once you've sold a baby animal to someone, unless that person decides to keep in contact with you, you can't see it again. Like I'm getting a hamster next week from Cardiff. I've never actually met the breeder, and she hasn't me (and prob won't, as she's too far away from me), except for the phone calls/emails we've sent, and the fact were on the same forum. She will get pics off me, just like my rabbit's breeder does, but if you get someone who doesn't bother keeping in touch, how can you follow up anything? The animal might also have an excellent home, even if the owner doesn't keep in touch.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a breeder, and also a rescuer, and I DO NOT home to anybody who has no intention of keeping me updated on the rats they have from me, and I screen people pretty thoroughly too, making sure I eliminate the knobbers, so no, I don't have that issue


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just wanted to say good luck.
Laura XXX


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> I am a breeder, and also a rescuer, and I DO NOT home to anybody who has no intention of keeping me updated on the rats they have from me, and I screen people pretty thoroughly too, making sure I eliminate the knobbers, so no, I don't have that issue


Would you home them to someone who couldn't actually meet you in person due to being unable to get to you, but checked the boxes you wanted, would send you pics/updates, and were perfectly willing to pay £100 for a courier to fetch from you? So would you home them to me? As that's how I'm getting my hamster.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> Would you home them to someone who couldn't actually meet you in person due to being unable to get to you, but checked the boxes you wanted, would send you pics/updates, and were perfectly willing to pay £100 for a courier to fetch from you? So would you home them to me? As that's how I'm getting my hamster.


I have homed rats all over the country, to peopleI have met, and to those I haven't, and out of just over 1000 rats (850+ rescues, the rest bred babies) I have had literally ooh, 4, people not give me any updates or keep in touch...so yes, I would say my system of doing things, works quite well


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> I have homed rats all over the country, to peopleI have met, and to those I haven't, and out of just over 1000 rats (850+ rescues, the rest bred babies) I have had literally ooh, 4, people not give me any updates or keep in touch...so yes, I would say my system of doing things, works quite well


So you don't mind if you haven't actually met the person? And you'd be ok with a courier pick up?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> So you don't mind if you haven't actually met the person? And you'd be ok with a courier pick up?


Of course, if the person wasn't a total knob 
I am pretty good at weeding out the dodgy ones within the first few instances of contact.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Of course, if the person wasn't a total knob
> I am pretty good at weeding out the dodgy ones within the first few instances of contact.


Ooh that's good to know. I will bear you in mind for future use. I actually would much rather get my animals from proper breeders than petstores , the only reason I usually don't is purely because there is none near me. The three hamsters I am getting are coming from miles away simply because I was after something specific, and the only way was through a breeder. One of them is £6,and the other 2 are £15, yet it will of cost me £121 to get them due to needing a courier. Obviously this is rather expensive for hamsters, so I usually simply pop down to the petstore and see what they have in. But if there were breeders near me there would be no hesitation which I would use. I will see how my new breeder hams are, I possibly won't buy hams from the pet store again, as if I get 2 or 3 at a time, at least the courier price isn't quite so extreme as it would be for just 1. Same with my rats, next time I get rats I would like some proper breeder ones, see the difference between them and my pet store girlies. Again, there's no rat breeders near me either, so they would also have to be a courier job, and not everyone is willing to use one. Obviously with a dog I wouldn't get one without properly meeting it first, but I have no problem getting rabbits, hamsters, rats like that.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

That courier price is ridiculous. I have had rats from literally the other end of the country, and paid between £30-45 for a courier.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I wish I knew where to find these marvellously priced Couriers. £100 was the absolute cheapest I could get, some wanted £150,£180, £200,£250 and more


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow. Try here next time, by PM'ing a few of them Reptile Couriers - Reptile Forums


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Dammit, I'm on that forum as well! Thank you for the link though, I'll bookmark it for next time.


----------



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

Just to let you all know I found a gorgeous girl yest!! From a sanctuary called Whetheriggs in Penrith. She's so sweet! 8 weeks old, white with a thick grey stripe down her back and she has the most amazing deep red wine colored eyes. She has a lovely temperament, I can see we are going to be very good friends  Mulder seems taken with her, they were sniffing through the bars yest, no signs of aggression. I just can't come up with a name!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does she not have a same aged friend as well as your older girl?
It's good mulder has a friend but remember rats at a very young age need a same age friend as well,as it important for there mental growth as well as being physically active (playful etc)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Does she not have a same aged friend as well as your older girl?
> It's good mulder has a friend but remember rats at a very young age need a same age friend as well,as it important for there mental growth as well as being physically active (playful etc)


You got there before me so I'll just quote :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll third what Blade & Bernie have said about getting a pair of youngsters rather than just one


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I didnt know not having such a big age difference, i thought any age would be okay, but i suppose when the older one dies you are in same position again. Im learning all the time about rats!


----------

